# Stimme ändern(klingen wie ...)



## Bennyman (8. März 2006)

Hallöchen ihrs,
also ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich die Stimme dahingehend verändern kann, dass diese klingt, wie die eines Promis. Ich will damit keine Leute erschreken, sondern lediglich eine Hochzeits DVD machen und dort ein Paar Kommentare hinterlegen. Ich habe mir so etwas in der Art von Eduart Zimmermann vorgestellt (Stimme von der 7. Sinn),
doch bin ich offen für alles was es da so gibt. Wenn jemand ne gute Idee hat, einfach her damit.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Bennyman


----------



## chmee (8. März 2006)

So ein Programm kenn ich nicht..

Meine Tips:
1. E.Zimmermann anhören, nachmachen üben. - Das ist die Hauptarbeit !
2. Dann uU mit einer Formantbearbeitung nachjustieren.

mfg chmee


----------

